# Four-Leaf *~Yotsuba&! Club~*



## Eclipse (Jul 6, 2008)

Haha, for the awesome series of Yotsuba&! Discuss how cute Yotsuba is, how Fuka gets stuck in the most weirdest situations, how Jumbo is... Jumbo, and anything relating to our little four-leafed girl. :D

*Four-Leaf Member*
Eclipse

*Three-Leaf Member*
Flareth
Dannichu
Spoon
bobbyjkl
Charteon
Crazy Linoone
NWT
Flora and Ashes

*cough* I can already imagine who's joining. xDD


----------



## Flareth (Jul 6, 2008)

Can I join? I read the first book...^_^


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 6, 2008)

:D!

Words do not begin to describe how much I love Yotsuba. It's just the cutest thing ever and one thing I can rely on to make me feel happy if I'm having a bad day. 

There just are no words :3


----------



## Spoon (Jul 7, 2008)

I was able to read the fourth volume when I attended camp. It's a good thing that Yotsuba&! is easy to follow, too. I found it highly amusing, and I plan on buying the series once I go to Borders. 

 I adored the beach trip the most, followed by the star watching.


----------



## bobbyjkl (Jul 7, 2008)

I have the first volume. Bought it cuz of 4chan. It's a pretty good book.


----------



## Eclipse (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes, more members. :D
My favoruites was the festivals one. Especially when Yotsuba remarks in the end whe nshe sees the fireworks...
Yotsuba: Who needs gardeners when we have flowers as big  as these?!
Jumbo: ... |||OTL


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 8, 2008)

My absolute favourite part was this. So cuuute~

This site is awesome; you can download the manga, the soundtracks (it has soundtracks but no anime D:), the daily calendar and all sorts.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jul 8, 2008)

^ XD I laughed so hard. I haven't finished the manga yet (I'll get to it! I promise!), but currently I still can't help but laugh at everything. 

*joins*


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jul 8, 2008)

^ I know. And then he roared.


----------



## nyuu (Jul 8, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> Words do not begin to describe how much I love Yotsuba.


poststeal!

I love this manga, join, I'll write a better post in a bit


----------



## Flora (Jul 8, 2008)

I read the first manga, and wish to get the second.

*joins*

Though I do wonder why my school's Book Fair was selling it...


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 8, 2008)

Flora and Ashes said:


> Though I do wonder why my school's Book Fair was selling it...


...because it's amazing in every possible way?


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jul 8, 2008)

Flora and Ashes said:


> Though I do wonder why my school's Book Fair was selling it...


And it's super awesomely awesome that it's awesome?


----------



## Eclipse (Jul 10, 2008)

Chapter. 09 kills me whenever I read it. Yotsuba & Revenge, if you dunno. xDD
Everyone accepted~
Who's your favourite character?
Other then Yotsuba, I really just love Fuka's interaction with Yotsuba or Koiwai. It's just so hilarious.


----------



## Spoon (Jul 10, 2008)

Carbo has to one of my favorites, even if he isn't excactly a character. At the camp, I went to, we saw a cardboard box that looked like him, but it was ripped and wet. Poor Carbo ;;

_Yotsuba&! is black and white, as it's a manga, thus, by Yotsuba's logic, Yotsuba&! is wonderous :D _


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 10, 2008)

Yotsuba & Revenge is _hilarious_. I've read about four different translations of that chapter and they're all brilliant.

Carbo is amazing and I love him. I saw a t-shirt with him on for sale online once, but it was too expensive, so I couldn't get it ;;

I love Asagi, too. And Jumbo is hilarious. But Yotsuba is my absolute favourite character ever.


----------



## Flora (Jul 10, 2008)

Boxer Man

I dunno who my favorite is.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jul 10, 2008)

XD Boxer Man

Same here. I love them all!


----------



## Eclipse (Jul 15, 2008)

Boxer Man FTW. XDD
Carbo~ <3
I also love Yotsuba's innoccent belief he flies, or is actually a robot. :D


----------



## Adriane (Jul 15, 2008)

/join 

I have volumes 1-4 :D


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jul 24, 2008)

LOOK! Yotsuba&! is actually one of the best manga out there! Isn't that awesome?


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 24, 2008)

Crazy Linoone said:


> LOOK! Yotsuba&! is actually one of the best manga out there! Isn't that awesome?


Well considering 98% of manga sucks it's not surprising.

Also join please, I own volumes 1-6 and absolutely love Yotsuba.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jul 25, 2008)

Haha. True. But it's still pretty cool, since 99% of all (real life) people I asked had no idea what "Yotsuba" is.


----------

